# Refining silver from tableware and flatware



## Anonymous (Apr 30, 2008)

What is the easiest way to refine the silver from tableware and flatware?


----------



## Palladium (Apr 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Larry.


----------



## ChucknC (May 1, 2008)

As I had previously stated concerning gold rimmed dinnerware, the flatware may actually be worth more than the precious metal content. I'd check out who the maker is, then see if any collectors are interested in that design. You might be surprised. Some collectors will pay a good deal to fit missing pieces into a collection.

Chuck


----------



## goldsilverpro (May 1, 2008)

Is it sterling or silver plate?


----------



## SapunovDmitry (May 2, 2008)

Btw can we also discuss silver plated copper, or Fe/Ni/2/1 alloy. It would be nice cause it's a common case.


----------

